# Rough Running Atlas Locomotive



## Willwalt (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey all, first post. 

I have a Atlas N Dash 8-40BW that has run rough since I took it out of the box. I have tried lubing it, fiddling with it and trying to figure out just what is causing it to run poorly. Something seems to be holding it back as I have to give it half throttle to get it to move very well. It growls the whole time.

It is factory DCC. Any ideas appreciated. 

Bill

Here is a video:
http://youtu.be/BciUwDlL9Fo


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

From the video it seemed to run smoothly. Does it ever slow down and speed back up here and there. I had one that sounded similar that did that. It had to go back to factory. Is the motor mounting clicked into the shell the whole way? Have tried holding the frame against the track to see if that changes anything? I had an engine that seemed to have clean wheels but didn't want to run. Holding the frame to the tracks takes the trucks out of the equation.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I does seem smooth but very noisy. I haven't had that from any of my Atlas locos. I'm sure lubing didn't help. That sort of problem usually indicates a drive problem, maybe take the trucks out and examine them and make sure they are engaging with the worm drive correctly when you replace them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The sound I hear brings to mind the dogbone binding in the
socket and causing that burring. Does the frequency of the sound go up
as the locos speeds? It could also be a gear that is not meshing
cleanly. Can you tell by getting up close what part of the loco
it is from?

My favorite loco also has that sort of sound that I am convinced is
from the dogbones, yet I have been unable to cure it.
It does, however run perfectly, amazing slow creep even pulling
a long string of cars.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

BTW welcome to the forum. Let us know how you get on with your problem.


----------



## Willwalt (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey all,

Thanks for your input. I was finally able to figure this out by removing each of the trucks and running them by hand over a rubber work mat. This revealed that one had a "catch". I wrote to Atlas and they were nice enough to send me a new truck. Thanks Atlas, great customer service!

It now sounds much better, not my finest loco, but WAY better!


----------

